# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  wie scharf könnt ihr essen?

## schiene

Am Samstag war ich zur Begehung des neuen Gebäudes für die Börse in Eschborn.
Gleich in der Nähe gibts die Frankfurtweit  bekannte "Best Worscht in Town"
Lars hat sich vom Imbisbudenbesitzer zum Millionär hochgearbeitet und steht fast täglich noch in seinem Wagen um die "Würste an den Mann zu bringen"
Ich wollte schon immer mal testen,doch irgendwie klappte es nie.
Am Samstag bestellte ich mir ne Currywurst mit Schärfegrad E (siehe Link)
http://www.bestworschtintown.de/himmelhoelle.php
Er warnte mich und fragte ob ich schon mal ne Stufe drunter probiert habe.
Ach was,quatsche nicht,die anderen wollen auch noch was zu essen  ::  
OK,wie du willst   ::  
Zum Tisch und probiert.......geht  locker zu essen und  auf einmal nach dem 3 Stück gings los  ::  
Der Kopf wurde rot und der Schweiß lief in Strömen zur Freude meiner Kollegen   ::  
Hab aber alles aufgegessen und im Mundbereich war das Brennen eigentlich nicht so schlimm wie ich es erst vermutete.
Habs locker überstanden und beim nächsten mal gibts die "höchste Stufe F"  ::  
Hier noch was zurm lesen:
http://www.chili-blogger.de/best-worscht-in-town/



ps
gegen 21 Uhr musste ich mal auf die "Hütte"  aua,dat brannte aber ganzschön nach  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Seitdem haste ein Loch in der Kloschüssel, oder?   ::

----------


## chauat

Bei Schwiegereltern gibt´s immer 1m² Schoten pro Woche. Wöchentliche menge zum Trocknen.
Es wird für 3-4 Personen gekocht, hmmmmm. Meiner  Meinung ist das Zeug echt scharf! Ohhne   ::   geht nicht´s!!
OK wir reden hier von Süden Thailands!!

Grüße aus Wuhan Airport, mistttttttttttttttt Flieger kommt über 1h zu spät!!!!!!!   ::  

Gruß
Martin

----------


## pit

Bei uns in der Firmenkantine wird der Schärfegrad nicht in Buchstaben von A..F oder noch weiter gemessen! Wenn Du wie ich über 3 Jahre da gegessen hast, kannst Du Dir ohne Bedenken die Wurst mit "X" bestellen! Y und Z kommt dann erst nach 5, respektive 10 Jahren Thai Kantinenessen!    ::  

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Meiner Ansicht nach kann man scharf essen trainieren. Immer etwas schaerfer, von Tag zu Tag. Man muss aber auch im "Training" bleiben. Wenn man *nur* im Urlaub scharf isst, muss man nach einem Jahr wieder bei "Null" anfangen.
Sehe es sehr oft, Thaifrauen, nach laengerem Auslandsaufenthalt, bekommen in den ersten Tagen bei "Muttern" regelmaessig Schweissausbrueche, wenn's ans Essen geht.

Unabhaengig vom Schaerfegrad essen die Thais die gleiche Menge (scharfe) Beilage mit der drei bis vierfachen Menge Reis und knallen etliche Loeffel Zucker drauf. Das reduziert den Schaerfegrad erheblich.
Mit anderen Worten, oft essen Farangs sogar schaerfer als die Thais.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn ich mein geliebtes 
- Tam Däng Thai - esse, piu/waan mit viel Manau-Saft
kommt da nur eine Chilli rein - Pick nueng Met, Kap
das reicht vollkommen.
Die Heldenkämpfe und Mutproben von Damals, das ist Vergangenheit...


eine Currywurst muss natürlich scharf sein
das kriegen die meissten Buden mit ihrem Curry Pulver aber nich hin   ::

----------


## walter

Eigene Zucht

Mexiko, angeblich *Habanero*, glaube ich aber nicht.



Indien, Bhut Jolokia ist die schärfste Chili mit bis zu 1,2 Million Scoville-Einheiten, damals noch grün jetzt schokobraun.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...stimmt Walter
*Habanero's*  haben die Form von mini Paprika

----------


## schiene

ich hatte mir mal vor paar Jahren diese Soße zugelegt

http://www.chili-shop24.de/shop/prod...he-Source.html
Habe sie mit nach Thailand genommen und als die Familie wieder mal beim Papaya pok pok essen waren als erster was genommen und gegesssen und dabei heimlich 1 Tropfen dieser "Soße"hinein gemacht  ::  
Natürlich konnte ich mir mit einenem Schmunzeln die Bemerkung "das ist ja nicht scharf"nicht verkneifen.Heilige Schei.....haben die gespuckt und gestöhnt und geschwitzt  ::   ::  


und schaut sich alle entgeistert an.Da ich ja auch gegesssen hatte war natürlch die Verwunderung groß warum ich nix spürte und lachte  ::

----------


## walter

So Leute,
vor 4 Tagen gab ich einer Thaifreundin einen von meinen scharfen Inder Bhut Jolokia mit. Nach 3 Tagen rief ich vorsichtig bei ihr an. Sie hatte mit einer Freundin Zuhause gekocht. Die Wirkung des Inders war auch hier verheerend. So etwas an Schärfe hatte sie vorher noch nie erlebt. Ihre Schilderungen der Auswirkungen dieses Teufelzeugs möchte ich euch ersparen. Ihre Freundin gab schon nach dem ersten Bissen auf.

............................ und heute kam wieder meine Frau auf Besuch. Ich legte ihr zum Essen zuerst den sanfteren Habanero und dann noch den Inder auf den Teller. Beim Habanero stutzte sie noch kurz und aß dann weiter aber als der Inder an der Reihe kam war die Wirkung wie die bei den anderen Probanden. Kaum auf der Zunge verbreitete sich die Schärfe schlagartig in den Rachen und Richtung Ohren, die sie sogleich mit beiden Händen vor Schmerz bedeckte. Ob sich die Pupillen weiteten konnte ich aufgrund ihrer tiefschwarzen Augen nicht sagen. Ich geh aber davon aus . Natürlich folgte noch ein Satz Hyperventilation. Der Moment wo einem sogar meine Frau leid tat. Sie kann es einfach nicht verstehen daß in Deutschland die Chili`s so scharf werden können.  ::  


Sie sagte mir nach einer Erholungsphase daß ich nach Thaiverständnis "kalte" Hände habe, was nichts anderes bedeutet als daß ich eine gute Hand für Pflanzen habe. Das hätten schon ihre Freundinnen gesagt.

Egal, ich bin äusserst erfreut daß die Pflanze noch die kühnsten Erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen hat und sie alle scharf essenden Thais ihre Grenzen aufdeckte.

----------


## schiene

@Walter
du bist ja sooooooo gemein   ::   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

::   ::  



> .....
> Sie sagte mir nach einer Erholungsphase daß ich nach Thaiverständnis "kalte" Hände habe, was nichts anderes bedeutet als daß ich eine gute Hand für Pflanzen habe. Das hätten schon ihre Freundinnen gesagt.
> 
> ....


 .... habe nur nicht verstanden, warum die Freundinnen deiner Frau wussten, dass du kalte Haende hast?!  ::

----------


## pit

Walter,

hast Du schon mal versucht, die Dinger als Raketentreibstoff zu vermarkten?   ::  

 ::

----------


## pit

Hab nun mal was gestöbert und dabei das gefunden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschmackl ... h%C3%A4rfe

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, sind die Schmerzen alles nur eine Sinnestäuschung. Ein richtiger Schaden wird dem Körper eigentlich nicht zugefügt. Aber lest selbst!

 ::  
Pit

----------


## walter

Das kann nicht sein. 
Das müssen Schmerzen sein. 

Am Samstag war der ultimative Schärfetest bei allen Scharfesserinnen der Leipziger Thaiszene im Kaimuc.
Ich brachte wie immer ganz scheinheilig und unbeteiligt den Inder mit, schnitt ihn in Minimalstreifen. Die Wirkung war wieder verheerend. Keine Thai konnte den Inder normal essen. Die ganze Palette von Krankheitsbildern war vorhanden. Bei einer war ich schon nahe dran den Arzt zu rufen.
Ich wußte nicht das es viele vergebliche Möglichkeiten gibt sich der brachialen Schärfe zu entziehen. Die einfachste, sinnlose Lösung schien der Wasserbottich mit den Eiswürfeln zu sein.

----------


## schiene

*mal was lustiges zum Thema.....*

Notizen eines unerfahrenen Chilitesters, der seinen Urlaub in Texas verbrachte.

'Kürzlich wurde mir die Ehre zuteil, als Ersatzpunktrichter bei einem Chili-Kochwettbewerb zu fungieren. Der Ursprüngliche Punktrichter war kurzfristig erkrankt und ich stand gerade in der Nähe des Punktrichtertisches herum und erkundigte mich nach dem Bierstand, als die Nachricht über seine Erkrankung eintraf.

Die beiden anderen Punktrichter (beide gebürtige Texaner) versicherten mir, daß die zu testenden Chilis nicht allzuscharf sein würden. Außerdem versprachen Sie mir Freibier während des ganzen Wettbewerbes und ich dachte mir PRIMA, LOS GEHT`S!

Hier sind die Bewertungskarten des Wettbewerbes:


Chili Nr 1: Mike`s Maniac Mobster Monster Chili

Richter1: Etwas zu Tomatenbetont; amüsanter kick 
Richter2: Angenehmes, geschmeidiges Tomatenaroma. Sehr mild.
Edgar: Ach Du Scheiße! was ist das für Zeug!? Damit kann getrocknete Farbe von der Autobahn lösen!! Brauchte zwei Bier um die Flammen zu löschen; ich hoffe, das war das übelste; Diese Texaner sind echt bescheuert!


Chili Nr 2: Arthur`s Nachbrenner Chili

Richter 1: Rauchig, mit einer Note von Speck. Leichte Pepperonibetonung
Richter 2: Aufregendes Grill Aroma, braucht mehr Peperonis um ernst genommen zu werden.
Edgar: Schließt dieses Zeug vor den Kindern weg! Ich weiß nicht, was ich außer Schmerzen hier noch schmecken könnte. Zwei Leute wollten mir erste Hilfe leisten und schleppten mehr Bier ran, als sie meinen Gesichtsausdruck sahen.


Chili Nr 3: Fred`s berühmtes 'Brennt die Hütte nieder Chili'

Richter 1: Excellentes Feuerwehrchili! Mordskick! Bräuchte mehr Bohnen.
Richter 2: Ein Bohnenloses Chili, ein wenig salzig, gute Dosierung roter Pfefferschoten.
Edgar: Ruft den Katastrophenschutz! Ich habe ein Uranleck gefunden. Meine Nase fühlt sich an, als hätte ich Rohrfrei geschnieft. Inzwischen weiß jeder was zu tun ist: bringt mir mehr Bier, bevor ich zünde!! Die Barfrau hat mir auf den Rücken geklopft; jetzt hängt mein Rückgrat vorne am Bauch. Langsam krieg ich eine Gesichtslähmung von dem ganzen Bier.

Chili Nr. 4: Bubba`s Black Magic

Richter 1: Chili mit schwarzen Bohnen und fast ungewürzt. Enttäuschend.
Richter 2: Ein Touch von Limonen in den schwarzen Bohnen. Gute Beilage für Fisch und andere milde Gerichte, eigentlich kein richtiges Chili.
Edgar: Irgendetwas ist über meine Zunge gekratzt, aber ich konnte nichts schmecken. Ist es möglich einen Tester auszubrennen? Sally, die Barfrau stand hinter mir mit Biernachschub; die hässliche Schlampe fängt langsam an HEIß auszusehen; genau wie dieser radioaktive Müll, den ich hier esse. Kann Chili ein Aphrodisiakum sein?

Chili Nr. 5: Lindas legaler Lippenentferner

Richter 1: Fleischiges, starkes Chili. Frisch gemahlener Chayennepfeffer fügt einen bemerkenswerten kick hinzu. Sehr beeindruckend.
Richter 2: Hackfleischchili, könnte mehr Tomaten vertragen. Ich muß zugeben, daß der Chayennepfeffer einen bemerkenswerten Eindruck hinterläßt.
Edgar: Meine Ohren klingeln, Schweiß läuft in Bächen meine Stirn hinab und ich kann nicht mehr klar sehen. Mußte furzen und 4 Leute hinter mir mußten vom Sanitäter behandelt werden. Die Köchin schien beleidigt zu sein, als ich ihr erklärte, daß ich von Ihrem Zeug einen Hirnschaden erlitten habe. Sally goß Bier direkt aus dem Pitcher auf meine Zunge und stoppte so die Blutung. Ich frage mich, ob meine Lippen abgebrannt sind.

Chili Nr 6: Veras sehr vegetarisches Chili

Richter 1: Dünnes aber dennoch kräftiges Chili. Gute Balance zwischen Chilis und anderen Gewürzen.
Richter 2: Das beste bis jetzt! Agressiver Einsatz von Chilischoten, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch. Superb!
Edgar: Meine Därme sind nun ein gerades Rohr voller gasiger, schwefeliger Flammen. Ich habe mich vollgeschissen als i ch furzen mußte und ich fürchte es wird sich durch Hose und Stuhl fressen. Niemand traut sich mehr hinter mir zu stehen. Kann meine Lippen nicht mehr fühlen. Ich habe das dringende Bedürfniss, mir den Hintern mit einem großen Schneeball abzuwischen.

Chili Nr 7: Susannes 'Schreiende-Sensation-Chili'

Richter 1: Ein moderates Chili mit zu großer Betonung auf Dosenpepperoni.
Richter 2: Ahem, schmeckt als hätte der Koch tatsächlich im letzten Moment eine Dose Pepperoni reingeworfen. Ich mache mir Sorgen um Richter Nr. 3. Er scheint sich ein wenig unwohl zu fühlen und flucht völlig unkontrolliert.
Edgar: Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinen Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich garnichts mehr und die Welt hört sich wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall an. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, daß mir unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit Lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie schell erfahren was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll`s, ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen.

Chili Nr. 8: Helenas Mount Saint Chili

Richter 1: Ein perfekter Ausklang; ein ausgewogenes Chili, pikant und für jeden geeignet. Nicht zu wuchtig, aber würzig genug um auf seine Existenz hinzuweisen.
Richter 2: Dieser letzte Bewerber ist ein gut balanciertes Chili, weder zu mild noch zu scharf. Bedauerlich nur, daß das meiste davon verloren ging, als Richter Nr. 3 ohnmächtig vom Stuhl fiel und dabei den Topf über sich ausleerte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob er durchkommt. Armer Kerl; ich frage mich, wie er auf ein richtig scharfes Chili reagiert hätte

----------


## wein4tler

Das kannte ich schon. Haste von einem andrem Forum geklaut?

----------


## schiene

In einem anderen Forum las ich diese These:
"Man kann sagen, dass überall, wo zu viel scharf gegessen wird (und das ist überall in heissen Länder), hat es immer dem Zweck gedient, den üblen Geschmack zu überdecken."

Hab ich so noch nicht gehört,auch wenn es nachvollziehbar ist.Ob dies der tatsächliche Grund ist  :: 
Was meint ihr?

----------


## Enrico

Also ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie man da noch was schmecken kann wenn man beim essen schon vor Schärfe pumpt, gut. Aber die Schärfe habe ich immer damit begründet, das Thais sich damit das warm machen sparen. Aber wegen dem Geschmack ist für* mich* sehr schlüssig  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> In einem anderen Forum las ich diese These:
> "Man kann sagen, dass überall, wo zu viel scharf gegessen wird (und das ist überall in heissen Länder), hat es immer dem Zweck gedient, den üblen Geschmack zu überdecken."
> 
> Hab ich so noch nicht gehört,auch wenn es nachvollziehbar ist.Ob dies der tatsächliche Grund ist 
> Was meint ihr?


...wohl um die Keime und Bakterien welche sich in heissen Ländern im Essen tummeln, abzutöten

----------


## chauat

Schaut mal hier:

http://www.medicom.de/ganz-schoen-sc...hre-gesundheit

Recht umfangreich die Erklärungen.

----------


## rampo

5 Cilli vertage ich schon , aber Dam Deng  esse ich nur zur Not  Sum Tam ja das ist mein  Thai  Salat .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Was beim Rösten von getrockneten Chilischoten passieren kann, habe ich heute erlebt. Meine Frau röstete einige getrocknete Chilischoten, weil sie dies für
ein besonders scharfes Rindfleisch brauchte. Dazu verwendete sie diese Elektro-Wok-Pfanne. Irgendwie kam etwas Wasser dazu und schon dampfte es in
der Küche und der eingeschaltete Ventilator verbreitete diese Mischung im Raum. Es führte zu einer gröberen Reizung der Atemwege. Wir husteten und
schnappten nach Luft. Ich drehte den Ventilator ab und öffnete die Tür ins Freie und machte alle Fenster auf. Es dauerte eine viertel Stunde bis man wieder
atmen konnte.
Was war die Ursache dieser Reaktion? 
Beim Einatmen von Capsaicinoiden kommt es zu Atemnot, ähnlich wie bei einem akuten Asthmaanfall. Durch Entzündung der Bronchialschleimhaut wird eine Verengung der Bronchien und eine gesteigerte Schleimbildung ausgelöst. Zusätzlich kann es zu einem Laryngospasmus oder Entzündungsreaktionen im Bereich des Kehlkopfes kommen, was zu teilweise zu intensivem Hustenreiz führt. Bei Asthmatikern und Allergikern ist die Gefahr, dass sich Atembeschwerden  entwickeln besonders gross, wobei mit bedrohlichen Zuständen gerechnet werden muss.
Die Wirkung setzt sofort ein, und lässt nach 5 - 10 Minuten bis ca. 45 Minuten langsam nach. 
Da meine Frau im Februar Asthma bekommen hatte, war dies heute besonders krass.

----------


## pit

> Da meine Frau im Februar Asthma bekommen hatte, war dies heute besonders krass.


Du meinst sicher, dass das Asthma bei Deiner Frau im Februar diagnostiziert wurde. Sowas trägt man lange mit sich und das kommt nicht über Nacht.

Ist aber auch für Leute mit relativ gesunden Atemwegen eine ganz ordentliche Tortur. So müssen sich auch die Delinquenten in den amerikanischen Gaskammern gefühlt haben.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich kenn das zur genüge, Sawee hat lange gebraucht um zu verstehen das ich das nicht Verträge. Ähnlich das rösten von sesam...

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, es wurde diagnostiziert, aber der Arzt meinte, dass es schon länger bestand, aber von anderen Ärzten nicht als solches erkannt wurde.

----------


## Erich

Chili rösten nur draußen, das schafft keine Dunstabzugshaube  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wenn man nur so kleine Mengen benoetigt, dann geht's auch mal geschwind in der Mikrowelle!

Die Schoten in eine Zeitung (saugt den Dampf auf) einhuellen und dann diesen Ballen bei "auftauen" od. ein wenig mehr, mehre Minuten trocknen lassen.

Nicht zu viel "gas geben", sonst riechts streng  :Großes Lächeln:  und es kann auch zu glimmen beginnen (Erfahrung macht klug!)

DER hats definitiv falsch gemacht:  http://wiev1.orf.at/stories/225938  :: 


Bin jahrelang recht gut damit gefahren. 
Wenn ich fuer's Lokal mehr gebraucht habe, dann bin ich nat. auch mit dem 42 นิ้ว Wok nach draussen gegangen!

LG TW

----------


## Siamfan

Fuer mich gilt als gesetzt, scharf essen kann man trainieren.

----------


## wein4tler

Das habe ich hier bei den Nachbarskindern gesehen, die schon im Kindergartenalter die Chili lutschen wie Bonbons.
Ich brauche Zeit und lasse es langsam angehen, vor allem weil ich nicht will, dass es zwei Mal brennt.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Das habe ich hier bei den Nachbarskindern gesehen, die schon im Kindergartenalter die Chili lutschen wie Bonbons.
> Ich brauche Zeit und lasse es langsam angehen, vor allem weil ich nicht will, dass es zwei Mal brennt.


Es gibt da kleine, laengliche Paprika, die sehen aus wie etwas groessere Chilies. Die sind aber nicht sehr scharf.

Ich habe gerade eine Phase, wo es nicht so scharf sein muss. 
Irgendwie schmeckt es dann manchmal nur noch nach scharf und sonst gar nichts.
Die Thais machen ja dann ordentlich Zucker drauf, um die Schaerfe wieder etwas wegzunehmen, aber das kann ich gar nicht ab, dann schmeckt naemlich alles nur noch sues!

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Es gibt da kleine, laengliche Paprika, die sehen aus wie etwas groessere Chilies. Die sind aber nicht sehr scharf.


Du meinst wahrsch. den Prik Yuak / พริกหยวก  



Man sollte aber, bevor man mehr davon kauft, ne Probe machen! 
Die können sehr unterschiedlich in Geschmack und Schärfe sein.

LG TW

----------

